
Firebug Lite 1.2 Released (Opera, Safari, IE supported) - gaika
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2008/07/25/firebug-lite-12-released/
======
geuis
This is the niftiest news I've read all day.

------
anirbas
That webpage crashes Opera 9.51, whenever I try to close the page or navigate
away. I can't even see why, as the code looks innocuous, but it does. I'd tell
the author in comments there, but I can't without changing browsers.

